# Protonix and anxiety??



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been trying to pinpoint what started my anxiety trouble about a year ago and it coincided with taking Protonix for erosive esophigitis. I know some of my anxiety has been generated by having a lot of tests (x-rays, endoscopy)for the esophagus trouble but I have read some information on the Internet that indicates that some people develop anxiety/hypoglycemia as side effects of Protonix. Has anyone experienced this? Did it help to go off the Prontonix?


----------

